# ghetto hash



## Pothead420 (Apr 29, 2008)

i had a bunch of trim lying around so i decided to make some ghetto hash:hubba: i froze the trim overnight in the freezer and then beat it with an egg beater in some ice water in a 5 gallon bucket i used a paint straining bag to get the trim out then i let the trichs settle to the bottom for a couple hours then i siphoned the water off staying close to the top of the water when i got around 3 in. of water left in the bucket i swirl it around to mix up the trichs and pour it into a smaller container a big cup  let it settle again siphon again and when you get almoast all the water out swirl it again mix it up pour it into a coffee filter wrap it up in paper towels and squeeze out excess water then collect the hash let it dry a few days and its ready for smoking/storage i go one step further i put it into wax paper tape it shut microwave it for 10sec then press it with a rolling pin let cool and repeat 10 sec and press then i let that dry and store it


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 29, 2008)

Doesn't look bad. Make sure to give a smoke report. 

Peace RBH


----------

